# Rods by Pepper....



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

If you haven't tried one & are in the market for a new custom rod you might want to look into them.. 



The end


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Class guy...!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

d4rdbuilder said:


> Class guy...!


...x1000....He's a legend in Galveston area (and beyond) rodbuilding.


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

reel good guy


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome rod, built buy a guy with 45+ years of rod building behind him. Simple classy look..


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lawdy !!!.. Are Lloyd and Cookie still alive??.. Man..he's older than ME...:wink:

Just kidding...fished with him many moons ago..and still got a FINE rod he made me probably 40 years ago..:biggrin:


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yep, I still have my 8 foot tout special I had him build some 25 /30 years ago.
Looks as good today as then, too. Rich


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Lawdy !!!.. Are Lloyd and Cookie still alive??.. Man..he's older than ME...:wink:
> 
> Just kidding...fished with him many moons ago..and still got a FINE rod he made me probably 40 years ago..:biggrin:


 The last time I saw Lloyd, Miss Cookie was with him at one of FTU's Rodbuilder Days. I think Lloyd even gave a short class on the basics for the beginners. He's probably forgot more than I'll ever know...I've got a picture of him with Roger Seiders(Flexcoat) and Ellis Mendiola (2cool ellisredfish) together. Now there's some talent...Didn't Miss Cookie guide for awhile? Seems like I heard that somewhere...


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Lawdy !!!.. Are Lloyd and Cookie still alive??.. Man..he's older than ME...:wink:
> 
> Just kidding...fished with him many moons ago..and still got a FINE rod he made me probably 40 years ago..:biggrin:


Holy Smokes! Tortuga lives...
Long time and I've read nothing but good things about the Peppers. I have some magazines with articles mentioning them.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Yea. I met the two of them on a Costa Rica tarpon fishing trip maybe 25 years ago. She guided and I used her for a couple of my clients who wanted to bring their wives along. She was good. Lloyd was still working in the printing industry back then. rich


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Lloyd does volenteer work ay the Sea Center in Lake Jackson where i live. I hope i have his drive when im his age.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Lets see those Rods by Pepper... Post pics if you got them


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Ill have another one to add to the collection soon.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Yep, Miss Cookie was a guide. She was the first female guide on the Texas Gulf Coast. Rich, you must have wade fished with Felix Stagno. Besides me, you two are the only ones that I know of that used 8 foot rods for wade fishing back in the days. I still have mine but I use them as light surf rods...don't wade fish anymore.

PG, I had forgotten that picture you took. Brings back memories of being in the company of good folks.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

You show me yours...I'll show you mine! Ha Ha !
Used it yesterday out of my Kayak...on Salt Lake in Brazoria. No fish, but she still casts a ton. Rich


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Haha... I was just there the other day myself. Tried oyster Creek today.. 


Nice looking rod btw


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Any luck? I've been skunked the last three times out. 

Cookie Pepper told me one time....."Rich, don't bother much with the Galveston bay system until the water temps reach 73 degrees. All you get, prior to that time, is the "resident" fish that hang around during the Winter. The real fish come in when the temps change."

She was one smart Cookie!

Rich


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

I agree Lloyd and Cookie are both legends in Galveston area in the fishing industry.. Lloyd makes a great rod, I own several of his rods.. I would stop by his house and visit with them at least every other day and talk about fishing.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Richg99! I see something on your rig that I have been using for a good while but never see anyone else using! That clip (quick link) from Breakaway! I get those from Nick and i use them on all my setups with great success.


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

richg99 said:


> Any luck? I've been skunked the last three times out.
> 
> Cookie Pepper told me one time....."Rich, don't bother much with the Galveston bay system until the water temps reach 73 degrees. All you get, prior to that time, is the "resident" fish that hang around during the Winter. The real fish come in when the temps change."
> 
> ...


No luck last 2 times out... Gonna keep at it though. i got a few holes i might try.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Team....who is "Nick"? I had to buy these on the internet. Would love to find a local source. Rich


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Those are nice and I like the colors on the blue one. What length and action are the blanks?


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Skiff said:


> Those are nice and I like the colors on the blue one. What length and action are the blanks?


Blue 7' 
Orange 6'6" 
Red 6'6"

All are Light action, Med power


----------



## pawpawfishes (Oct 5, 2004)

*Rods by Pepper*

There will be Two (2) of his rods & reel, in live auction-CCA Brazoria County Banquet March 21,2013 Lake Jackson Civic Center 6:00PM.


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.breakawayusa.com/ Nick Meyer is the owner, mostly long-distance and surf casting rods and tackle. Look for the *Spin Links SL2*. That's the size for light tackle use. They are in Corpus Christi, TX.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I was in FTU last month getting a tip for a boat rod I was trying to finish. Till I saw the picture here I didn't know who Mr Pepper was because he came over to where Terry and I were looking at tips. He pick up my rod and was checking it out and complemented me on the tarpon I painted on it. He said he liked it, something different. He also said if I wanted to make some money I should paint on canvas because there wasn't any in rod building. Terry and I started laughing and I thanked him as he walked off to get other things in the rod building section. Seemed like a nice man, someone who might never meet a stranger type.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That's good stuff!


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Im sure there are more pics out there...


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Don't have any pics to post but there are two of Lloyds rods out in the boat shed on the boat. A third one (the first one I had made as a mothers day gift for my wife) was lost overboard on the gulf side of the north jetty when it was less than a month old. (along with a then new Curado 201BSF)


----------



## kja88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Guess ill go scuba diving off the north jetty...lol


----------

